# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  trojan viruses on my pc

## ron1

i have trojan viruses on my computer
i would like to know how to remove them
i have kaspersky 2010 installed on my pc

how do i use this antivirus software to remove viruses


C:\Documents and Settings\Owner\Local Settings\Temp\Temporary Directory 1 for avptool_sysinfo.zip\avz_sysinfo.htm

----------

